# nc dam skunked



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

3rd weekend in a row ive gotten skunked. Ive tried everything. Am I doing something wrong or are the saugers just not running yet?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> 3rd weekend in a row ive gotten skunked. *Ive tried everything.* Am I doing something wrong or are the saugers just not running yet?


??? No positive responce yet???
Did you try EVERYWHERE? Ohio & or WV side?
I Might be able to help you,,, at least give you some more ideas if I knew where you were fishing & at what time?
Were you throwing sticks, jigs & rubber, live bait, tight-lining,,,,
Like ALL DAY? Early morn & or late evening to dark?
Did you try the mouths of any little feeder creeks?

'We', a bunch of my friends, are hitting the feeders at least once a week, weather permitting,,,, 
2 guys went down yesterday, #1 go-to-spot for 3 hrs,,,, & NOTHING, YET.

The regulars, down Greenup, are pretty-much striking out on the sauger too.
The regulars, Central Forum, are starting to connect below some feeder dams,,,, throwing sticks & swims.
Weather-wise,,,, NOTHING is anyway near as it was last year at this time.
We just gotta keep trying,,, like you.
Thanks


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks doboy. This is my first winter fishing the Ohio river so I'm not exactly an expert. I tried live bait, jigging and tight lining. Everything. Not even a bite. Haven't tried creek mouths. I live in Akron so I'm not familiar with the entire river. Just go there because its the closest dam. Maybe its not warm enough? I know walleye don't run until the water hits about 43°. I don't know. I did really well there all summer. Never been skunked until now. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just keep up with it magodorerez... I have barely fished the river this winter with the sub zero temps and snow... But i know they are gonna turn on for a small Window any time now! 

Just keep going down when you can... "we" usually have luck on the Ohio side when the water is high (18'+ feet) fish a Carolina rig with either a plain hook or floating jig head n tip it with a nice big fat head. SLOW is the key.. Drag it 6"-8" n let it sit! 

Once the water gets a Lil warmer I'm hoping the jig bite will pick up.. That's my personal favorite  

Don't be afraid to explore feeder creeks also... There have been times I was catching fish while the guys below the dam were getting skunked! The mouths of those feeders. Along the judge line can definitely produce


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> Just keep up with it magodorerez...
> 
> Don't be afraid to explore feeder creeks also... There have been times I was catching fish *while the guys below the dam were getting skunked!* The mouths of those feeders. Along the judge line can definitely produce



 Yo Matt! Will you EVER stop the 'rubbing-it-in'?
(I believe that I 'showed you the path' to that spot???)
lol, & You know I'm always kid'n, Right?

Hey MogadoreRez87,,,, seems like your serious,,,, I'll Pm you my number.
I'll pass some info on to you, maybe it'll help. 
Many gracious 'locals' taught us a bunch, about WINTER & early spring O R fishing. They're our go-to-spots when everything else fails.
We'll share.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

Jerry that's probably the ONLY time I've ever caught fish when every one else wasn't!! Haha and you sure did show me that spot!   

Mogadorerez here is the link for river flow.. Very good to check out BEFORE you make that long drive! I usually check it almost daily even if I'm not going fishing just to know what the river has been doing.... It seems when we get those sudden surges that bring the river up high and then it drops again really fast = usually not that great... But high water that maintains long enough to for the water to clear and fish to seek behind the lock wall for a rest.... They are usually stacked up


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link. That'll save me a lot of time and gas.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

gentlemen, here is the most helpful link for me , hopefully it will help u also.

http://corpslocks.usace.army.mil/lpwb/f?p=121:4:0::NO:::

scroll down to the dam u are going to. first column is date, below it is time of readings,
next is how much river has raised or lowered since last reading, next is gage above the dam next is gage below dam, next is total footage of the rollers on the dam, next is air temp, under it is water temp, water temp is only given once daily usually in the morning. the rest is for vessels going through the locks.

Hope this helps in some way. Crabby


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link Don't Tell


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Thats a great link, thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> ??? No positive responce yet???
> Did you try EVERYWHERE? Ohio & or WV side?
> I Might be able to help you,,, at least give you some more ideas if I knew where you were fishing & at what time?
> Were you throwing sticks, jigs & rubber, live bait, tight-lining,,,,
> ...


Man, you got that right! Even though 2 years ago was the time we had 80 degree weather in March, even last March was warmer than now. I don't remember any snow on the ground this time last year, and there are still big piles of it around. Today was nice (Thank God!), but I hear another cold snap is coming for midweek. Everything has just had the "the big chill" put on it. The sauger are in there, and they'll start to run eventually, but I think the timetable might be knocked back a bit this year. I don't know whether water temp or photoperiodism is more important, but I have the sneaking suspicion that it's water temp!


----------

